# hitachi M12SA2.fixed speed router



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

I am on the hunt for a de walt 621 router, but a near new hitachi M12SA2.has come up for sale at half new price. I have searched for a user review but nothing helpfull. Are there any members out in the ether that have one? 
My use will be initially with a dove tail jig


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I hadn't seen that model so I looked it up. It is very similar to the M12V which I have 2 of and like very much. The differences seem to be slightly less wattage and the lack of variable speed and possibly soft start. It also seems to be dual voltage? It should be more than needed to cut dovetails. If you want to use larger bits, you should have an external speed control.


----------

